# Basecoat Repair Kit Special Offer - Car Colour Services



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We have a special offer until end of May for our Basecoat Repair Kit.

The kit contains:

1 x 400ml of High Quality MaxMeyer paint mixed to formula - pumped into Aerosol designed to replicate Spray Gun finish with Fan Jet nozzle, HVLP Style Atomisation, Very little overspray and constant pressure.
1 x 500ml ProXL ProClear Aerosol, a high performance 1k lacquer which gives a crystal clear finish. Has the Unique Vari-Nozzle, Wide+Narrow Operation and comes with two nozzles , Fan pattern and Jet.
1 x 400ml Hi-Fill High Build Filler Primer Aerosol, can be used on Plastic, Metal and Fibreglass.
1 x 30ml Farecla G3 Compound
1 x Pack of 4 quarter sheets consisting of P180/P400/P600/P1000 grits.










This is normally £24 + delivery but until end of May this is

£19.99 with Free Delivery

Link to purchase it is

http://www.carcolourservices.co.uk/shop/kits/touch-up-kits/basecoat-aerosol-repair-kit-details

Some other special offers are on our special offer page, any questions please PM us.

Thanks!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Would this work on this


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> Would this work on this
> View attachment 30466


Yes it will work but can you send us more pictures please so we can give you more info on what you have to do?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Bit difficult as its been flacked off and and covered in a black touch up as it was bear metal


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> Bit difficult as its been flacked off and and covered in a black touch up as it was bear metal


It shouldn't be a problem but would like to see some more pictures, can you post message us some pics and what make, model. Any other info such as has it been painted before? Is there rust? More pictures would be helpful.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

are you able to do far trophy yellow in a spray that doesnt require lacquer ? ie gloss straight from the tin ?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> are you able to do far trophy yellow in a spray that doesnt require lacquer ? ie gloss straight from the tin ?


Can you confirm. Rover, Trophy Yellow, Code FAR?

Yes we can do this in Cellulose or 2K Acrylic. 2K Acrylic aerosols have hardener put into them for it to cure, so you have under 48 hours to use it or it will go off in the can.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

CarColours said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have a special offer until end of May for our Basecoat Repair Kit.
> 
> ...


I'm not really wanting to put a cat among the pigeons here, and maybe I'm being slightly naive, but speaking as someone who uses an HVLP gun most days of the week and on occasion a rattle can I'd like to ask a few questions pease.

How exactly can an aerosol with a 'fan jet nozzle' replicate an HVLP airguns atomisation?
How do your spray cans maintain a 'constant pressure'? Have they got a mini compressor attached to them?
The 'unique vari-nozzle wide and narrow operation' .... is that a case of turning the nozzle and therefore fan pattern by 90 degs? Is that not unlike a lot of aerosol suppliers and therefore not so 'unique'? 
And finally your 'High performance 1k lacquer'. What are you comparing it with to claim that it's high performance?

I'm just wondering cos I might ditch all my equipment.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I'm not really wanting to put a cat among the pigeons here, and maybe I'm being slightly naive, but speaking as someone who uses an HVLP gun most days of the week and on occasion a rattle can I'd like to ask a few questions pease.
> 
> How exactly can an aerosol with a 'fan jet nozzle' replicate an HVLP airguns atomisation?
> How do your spray cans maintain a 'constant pressure'? Have they got a mini compressor attached to them?
> ...


I've tried that lacquer and it always seems to bloom 30 secs afte putting it on!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yep rover trophy yellow in 2k is exactly what i need cool so you can do 2k in cans . shelf life isnt an issue as id do all the touch ups in 1 hit . canyou blend out 2k ?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

squiggs said:


> I'm not really wanting to put a cat among the pigeons here, and maybe I'm being slightly naive, but speaking as someone who uses an HVLP gun most days of the week and on occasion a rattle can I'd like to ask a few questions pease.
> 
> How exactly can an aerosol with a 'fan jet nozzle' replicate an HVLP airguns atomisation?
> How do your spray cans maintain a 'constant pressure'? Have they got a mini compressor attached to them?
> ...


Of course it cant be exactly the same as a hvlp spray gun because the aerosol does not have an air cap to atomise the paint but it gives as near paint gun finish as is possible with low over spray characteristics. The constant pressure is a fact but you will have to ask the aerosol manufacturer on how this is achieved. Our 1k clear has a very high build for an aerosol lacquer and contains uv filters and is petrol resistant, unlike a lot of aerosol lacquers and regarding the vari nozzle this is an adjustable fan as on a spray gun. it is able to be adjusted from spot up to full fan. I wouldn't give up your equipment just yet but try some of our aerosol range and i hope you will be happily surprised and we would welcome your comments.

Some more info on vari nozzle here:
http://www.capellasolutionsgroup.com/category/ProXL_Aerosols


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> I've tried that lacquer and it always seems to bloom 30 secs afte putting it on!!


Hi, I have personally used this lacquer many times with good results. Blooming is normally caused by the conditions such as a damp environment and if you put too much on.

We were going to put on the kit the HB496 2K lacquer instead but we believe the ProClear to be a better lacquer. If people would prefer another lacquer feel free to ask for the alternative.

Just some more info on blooming
http://www.carcolourservices.co.uk/blooming


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> yep rover trophy yellow in 2k is exactly what i need cool so you can do 2k in cans . shelf life isnt an issue as id do all the touch ups in 1 hit . canyou blend out 2k ?


Yes you can blend but will need fade out thinner.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

CarColours said:


> Hi, I have personally used this lacquer many times with good results. Blooming is normally caused by the conditions such as a damp environment and if you put too much on.
> 
> We were going to put on the kit the HB496 2K lacquer instead but we believe the ProClear to be a better lacquer. If people would prefer another lacquer feel free to ask for the alternative.
> 
> ...


its not damp in my unit!
Blooming effect but almost as soon as applied, thats not trapped moisture??


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> its not damp in my unit!
> Blooming effect but almost as soon as applied, thats not trapped moisture??


Ok, could be the other factors on the link just provided. We are making a demonstration video tomorrow using this lacquer, will update the forum when its made!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

so are your cans the ones id activate when i wanted to use


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> so are your cans the ones id activate when i wanted to use


No we pump in the paint, followed by pumping in the hardener. This will then be activated and around 48 hours later it will be like rubber in the can. So we always say have everything ready and purchase on the day or day before.

Just to add, that is only for 2k acrylic aerosols. Basecoat aerosols are just paint pumped into the can so no going off in the can.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

squiggs said:


> I'm not really wanting to put a cat among the pigeons here, and maybe I'm being slightly naive, but speaking as someone who uses an HVLP gun most days of the week and on occasion a rattle can I'd like to ask a few questions pease.
> 
> How exactly can an aerosol with a 'fan jet nozzle' replicate an HVLP airguns atomisation?
> *How do your spray cans maintain a 'constant pressure'? Have they got a mini compressor attached to them?*
> ...


Hi, folks ... newbie jumping in a bit here so please be gentle. 
The majority of this above is far from my field of expertise; however, the constant pressure within the tolerances required would be relatively simple in engineering terms though more costly to manufacture at a unit level. All that is required is a secondary propellant reservoir with a much higher pressure (x20-30) than the main body of the aerosol. It would need to be regulated to the pressure of the main reservoir and allow the propellant to be topped up during use, thus maintaining a constant pressure (as far as humans could detect anyway).
This could be further smoothed by using 2 sharp edged restrictors in series at the outlet prior to atomisation.
Owing to the higher pressure the secondary reservoir could be far smaller and contained within the aerosol body. It would act almost like a damper or accumulator in a hydraulic system. The reservoir proportions could change slightly owing to varied fluid viscosity and the volume to be applied, but the maths would be quite simple.
There would probably be other solutions too from people far more geeky than me!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Geordieexile said:


> There would probably be other solutions too from people far more geeky than me!


Nice writing ..... but nope - I think you've won the geeky award  :thumb:


----------

